# Fun drop A bands/songs??



## allshallperishfan (Jan 21, 2012)

i like playin in drop a but i wanna play something more challenging and more techincal, than just impending doom, carnifex, and whitechapel.

any good songs or bands?

thanks!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 21, 2012)

Nile


----------



## 1337 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea Nile is probably as technical as your going to get in drop A lol. Nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 21, 2012)

hahahah i was gonna edit and say NO NILE... they are good and all but i dont really wanna play tht genre.. im thinkin more along the lines of born of osiris, the contortionist, veil of maya. progressive metal


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bloodbath!!!


----------



## 1337 (Jan 21, 2012)

VoM should be a step higher then BoO is... half a step lower?


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 21, 2012)

allshallperishfan said:


> hahahah i was gonna edit and say NO NILE... they are good and all but i dont really wanna play tht genre.. im thinkin more along the lines of born of osiris, the contortionist, veil of maya. progressive metal


 Dude Niles way progressive? You're lucky I haven't touched My rage-ahol in a while, because apart from BOO's latest effort, that is probably the closest I would consider proggressive that You've listed. RAEGING HARD!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Bloodbath!!!



Eaten!!!!


----------



## 1337 (Jan 21, 2012)

u best not make him raeg breh!>:[


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 21, 2012)

ill check em out never heard of em!


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 21, 2012)

1337 said:


> u best not make him raeg breh!>:[


 Far 2 l8 4 dat Man, I iz alredy firin' mah lazer of raeg!


----------



## 1337 (Jan 21, 2012)

allshallperishfan said:


> ill check em out never heard of em!



WHAT?!?! Bloodbath?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 21, 2012)

allshallperishfan said:


> ill check em out never heard of em!


 
Scherzo to the rescue!







This one is in drop B... but the riffing is tits

really fun one to play


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2012)

Doesn't Scar Symmetry play in drop A?


----------



## DecrepitBeing (Jan 22, 2012)

allshallperishfan said:


> hahahah i was gonna edit and say NO NILE... they are good and all but i dont really wanna play tht genre.. im thinkin more along the lines of born of osiris, the contortionist, veil of maya. progressive metal


 

you mean deathcore???


----------



## TimSE (Jan 22, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Doesn't Scar Symmetry play in drop A?



They tend to play between standard B and drop A, yeah. I think since Holographic Universe they have used Drop A. The title track is a good one


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 22, 2012)

Um, yeah. I'm trying to hold back on the rage-ahol too. 

The bands you listed aren't really progressive metal. But others have said that too. 

Some other drop A bands that the OP would like are: The Devil Wears Prada, Slipknot, A Day To Remember, Chelsea Grin, Oceano, Impending Doom, there are quite a bit of deathcore bands that do this.

Some bands in drop A that the OP might not enjoy are: Nile, Bloodbath, Scar Symmetry (maybe?), Amon Amarth. I can't really think of any other decent Drop A bands. Mastodon play in a weird tuning that some call Drop A but it's not the same.

Nile is pretty much the best band to play in Drop A though, and they also have 'easier' songs too:


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Since when did The Devil Wears Prada and A Day to Remember start using drop A?


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 22, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> ^ Since when did The Devil Wears Prada and A Day to Remember start using drop A?



Since wikipedia, I don't actually listen to those bands: Dropped A tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On an unrelated note, some Behemoth songs are Drop Ab, if it matters.


----------



## DecrepitBeing (Jan 22, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Um, yeah. I'm trying to hold back on the rage-ahol too.
> 
> The bands you listed aren't really progressive metal. But others have said that too.
> 
> ...




hahaha. agreed. anyway doesnt amon amarth play in B?? i could be wrong. and now that i think of it, doesnt katakylsm play in drop A??


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 22, 2012)

DecrepitBeing said:


> you mean deathcore???


ok well if u guys consider born of osiris "deathcore"..... i dont wanna play shitty stuff like devil wears prada and day to remembr or chelsea grin hahaha , i want something technical like BOO .. so those other bands arent bad suggestions, stuff like bloodbath is good, and i might be checkin out some nile songs.

i always thought deathcore was those bands like chelsea grin, whitechapel, and impending doom not born of osiris and veil of maya kinda stuff

my bad


----------



## bhakan (Jan 22, 2012)

There's some Red Seas Fire stuff in drop A, you might like them.

EDIT: Sikth and The Safety Fire also play Drop A, but without the 6th string, so AADGBE


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 22, 2012)

but fo' real:

Blotted Science
Beneath the Massacre (?)
Capharnaum (Drop 7th and 6th string)


and if you feel like tuning down to A standard, Gorod is now an option.


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm thinking some shit you would like is Veil of Maya, Volumes, Scale The Summit, Vildhjarta, The Faceless, Elitist, etc.


They're definitely not all in Dropped A, but they're all super technical. Not many "technical" bands play in Dropped A, unless it's on a 7, and in standard at the same time.


----------



## wayward (Jan 22, 2012)

Edit: very odd double post out of nowhere?


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 22, 2012)

DecrepitBeing said:


> hahaha. agreed. anyway doesnt amon amarth play in B?? i could be wrong. and now that i think of it, doesnt katakylsm play in drop A??



Some of their newer songs are in A I believe.

OP: How would you define "technical?" You can play The Faceless songs, they're in drop C but it doesn't really matter, you can just play them lower


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 22, 2012)

wayward said:


> I'm thinking some shit you would like is Veil of Maya, Volumes, Scale The Summit, Vildhjarta, The Faceless, Elitist, etc.
> 
> 
> They're definitely not all in Dropped A, but they're all super technical. Not many "technical" bands play in Dropped A, unless it's on a 7, and in standard at the same time.


yes exactly what im lookin for.. bands like tht who play in drop A... cause my 7 is setup good for drop a


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 22, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Since wikipedia, I don't actually listen to those bands: Dropped A tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On an unrelated note, some Behemoth songs are Drop Ab, if it matters.



I thought behemoth played in a# standard? And yeah I think the only bands that don't play generic death core that play in drop-a are Nile, Slipknot, and Scar Symmetry. Amon Amarth play in B-standard. Five Finger Death Punch (lol) play in B. Thats it I think


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 22, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Some of their newer songs are in A I believe.
> 
> OP: How would you define "technical?" You can play The Faceless songs, they're in drop C but it doesn't really matter, you can just play them lower


i know i can play faceless on my other guitar im just in the mood to use my 7, which is best in drop a


----------



## exo (Jan 22, 2012)

DecrepitBeing said:


> hahaha. agreed. anyway doesnt amon amarth play in B?? i could be wrong. and now that i think of it, doesnt katakylsm play in drop A??




Amon Amarth plays mostly in B, but they have several songs in drop A as well. "Guardians of Asgard" and "No fear for the Setting Sun" spring readily to mind......I've always found the latter song fun to play


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 23, 2012)

You said something more challenging andcomplex than your average Deathcore. How about Cannibal Corpse, anything after Vile is pretty much in Drop A


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 23, 2012)

Wolf ov Fire said:


> I thought behemoth played in a# standard? And yeah I think the only bands that don't play generic death core that play in drop-a are Nile, Slipknot, and Scar Symmetry. Amon Amarth play in B-standard. Five Finger Death Punch (lol) play in B. Thats it I think



A# standard on most songs, Drop Ab on some songs. See 'As Above So Below' for example. Every album since Zos Kia Cultus has 1-3 Drop Ab songs.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to add a little something, you can always learn a technical song thats in some kind of drop tuning and just play it in drop A, a lot of covers aren't in the original tuning, especially metal covers. Or alternatively you can just write something.


----------



## summit101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Blotted science cover performed by Nolly. Drop A prog.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 23, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Just to add a little something, you can always learn a technical song thats in some kind of drop tuning and just play it in drop A, a lot of covers aren't in the original tuning, especially metal covers. Or alternatively you can just write something.



Which is why I mentioned The Faceless.


----------



## allshallperishfan (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for throwin out some cool stuff guys!


----------



## Augury (Jan 24, 2012)

Well you can actually play anything what is in dropped tuning only tuning a step lower/step higher/whatever. I often use to play some Obscura in C because I was just playing The Black Dahlia Murder, or I often play Veil Of Maya in Drop C because I was just playing The Faceless. pretty easy, isn't it? c:


----------

